# Je me lance dans le hackintosh.



## toinou-42220 (29 Mars 2020)

Déjà commençons par le commencement est-ce que toute mes pièce sont compatible ?
Sinon, peuvent -elle le devenir en bidouillant un petit peut ?

Carte mère : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00265464.html
Processeur : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00265377.html
RAM 2X : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00258013.html
RAM : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00225426.html
Carte graphique : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00227412.html
SSD NVME : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00265390.html
Alimentation : https://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/ ... 30724.html


----------



## ntx (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

On en rend pas du hardware compatible pour en faire un hackintosh, on doit bidouiller le software pour que son hardware convienne à Mac OSX. Si certains éléments ne conviennent pas (notamment le son ou le port ethernet sur la carte mère) c'est foutu.
Pour la RAM, l'alimentation ou le SSD, on ne peut pas se tromper, ces éléments sont les mêmes sur Mac et PC.
Pour le processeur et le carte graphique, mieux vaut se contenter des modèles utilisés par Apple, même si certains on pousser le vice à utiliser des CPU AMD ou des GPU Nvidia.

Pour mes pièces :
1/ j'ai été voir ce que proposait le site TonyMacx86
2/ j'ai fouillé sur le net pour vérifier que des configurations avec la matériel que j'ai choisi avaient pour être montées

*Le choix le plus critique sur lequel il ne faut pas se tromper est la carte mère. *C'est sa configuration qui te donnera le plus de travail dans la mise en place de ton hackintosh.


----------



## toinou-42220 (29 Mars 2020)

ntx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On en rend pas du hardware compatible pour en faire un hackintosh, on doit bidouiller le software pour que son hardware convienne à Mac OSX. Si certains éléments ne conviennent pas (notamment le son ou le port ethernet sur la carte mère) c'est foutu.
> Pour la RAM, l'alimentation ou le SSD, on ne peut pas se tromper, ces éléments sont les mêmes sur Mac et PC.
> ...



J'aimerais savoir si m'a carte mère et le processeur sont compatible ?
Au lieu de m'écrire ce genre de message mettez moi si oui ou non ils sont compatible. Je vais regarder sur Tony macx, de votre côter mettez moi ce que vous penser ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (29 Mars 2020)

Déjà le processeur est compatible mais pas la carte mère en tous cas ça n'a pas l'aire vérifier de votre côter.


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mars 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si m'a carte mère et le processeur sont compatible ?



En un mot : Oui



ntx a dit:


> Si certains éléments ne conviennent pas (notamment le son ou le port ethernet sur la carte mère) c'est foutu



C'est devenu quand même extrêmement rare et il faut vraiment aller chercher du matériel très spécifique (carte-mère de serveur ou laptop) pour que les problèmes deviennent insurmontables…



toinou-42220 a dit:


> Je vais regarder sur Tony macx



En Français, c'est quand même mieux, non ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Mars 2020)

La carte graphique, pas de problème.


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mars 2020)

La carte mère ne posera aucun problème.


----------



## toinou-42220 (29 Mars 2020)

Donc en claire tous mes composants sont compatible ?

Pouvez-vous me faire passer des lien dont j'aurais besoin :
KEXTE, Logiciel, autre. 

Ça c'est pour la seconde étape.

Par la suite si vous pouvez me guider pas a pas pour l'installation, ce serait gentil.


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mars 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> Par la suite si vous pouvez me guider pas a pas pour l'installation, ce serait gentil.



Tout est dans le lien que j'avais donné :



polyzargone a dit:


> En Français, c'est quand même mieux, non ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (29 Mars 2020)

sur quoi il faut cliquer quand j'ouvre le lien ?


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mars 2020)

Commence déjà par ça : Guide d'installation


----------



## edenpulse (29 Mars 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Commence déjà par ça : Guide d'installation


c'est de 2018 et pas du tout à jour, les ressources en français c'est bien, mais la plupart du temps sont à la ramasse, je ne conseille pas du tout ce guide. Et il ne suit pas du tout ce qu'il faut pour Catalina, ou Mojave.
Je te conseille ce guide : https://hackintosh.gitbook.io/-r-hackintosh-vanilla-desktop-guide/ très mis à jour, et le reddit /r/hackintosh.
C'est en anglais, mais t'ira bien plus loin (et mieux) avec ces ressources.


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mars 2020)

@edenpulse

Euh… Comment dire ?

Bah rien en fait. Je n'ai pas envie de polémiquer ici.

@toinou-42220

À toi de voir. En tout cas, tu seras le bienvenu et tu auras toute l'aide dont tu auras besoin  !


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

@*edenpulse*
Tu sûr d'avoir fait le tour d'horizon de tous les liens contenu dans le guide la réponse #11. Je n'ai pas l'impression.


----------



## toinou-42220 (29 Mars 2020)

Faut-il des KEXT : 
pour le SSD NVME
carte graphique
port PCI EXPRESS et PCI EXPRESS pour la carte graphique
port SATA et NVME
pour le socket du processeur
pour les RAM
pour le processeur ?

Sont il obligatoire ?


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mars 2020)

Toutes les réponses sont dans le guide.

Mais bon, d'après @edenpulse, ces informations sont à la ramasse .


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> Faut-il des KEXT :
> pour le SSD NVME
> carte graphique
> port PCI EXPRESS et PCI EXPRESS pour la carte graphique
> ...


Je crois que tu n'as pas compris qu'il fallait faire un tour d'horizon du guide proposé en réponse #11 et que tu auras plus de chance d'avoir de l'aide dans les forums ou es ce guide. Ici, dans ces forums, même s'il y a une section il n'y a jamais pléthore de membres vraiment spécialisés dans ce domaine pour venir en aide.


----------



## toinou-42220 (29 Mars 2020)

Pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous penser de ce site ?








						Créer un Hackintosh de A à Z (macOS sur PC) : Partie 1
					

Le dernier PC que j’ai monté pour moi datait de 2014 c’était un Hackintosh. Alors j’ai eu envie de changer, mais mon cas n’est pas des plus simples. Oui, car j’utilise toujours un Hackintosh. Le Hackintosh est un mot-valise provenant de la contraction de Hackintosh et Macintosh. Mais c’est...




					www.tech2tech.fr


----------



## toinou-42220 (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour a tous j'ai télécharger cloner, mais je n'arrive pas a l'installer, ce message d'erreur apparait :
Installation impossible sans passer le système de fichier en lecture/écriture.

J'ai essayer de mettre Administrateur et mon compte en lecture/écriture.
J'ai aussi essayer de mettre tout les compte en lecture/écritur. Toujours impossible de l'installer.

Faut-il un logiciel, autres à télécharger ?

Quand je modifie le mode lecture/écriture faut-il que je clique sur le cadenas ?
Je n'ai qu'une machine virtuel sous Mojave. Pourrais-je quand même mettre CATALINA sur ma clé USB CLOVER ?


----------



## edenpulse (30 Mars 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> J'ai essayer de mettre Administrateur et mon compte en lecture/écriture.
> J'ai aussi essayer de mettre tout les compte en lecture/écritur. Toujours impossible de l'installer.


j'sais pas quel système d'exploitation tu as flingué en faisant ça... mais RIP.
ta clé USB est-elle formatée comme il faut ? bon schéma de partition et système de fichier? Tu l'installes sur la bonne clé?


----------



## toinou-42220 (30 Mars 2020)

Non, c'est lorsque je l'ouvre a partir de téléchargement, que j'installe, ça me demande mon mot de passe et la ça m'affiche ce message, je ne peut même pas l'installer. Ma clé USB est extraite.
Faut-il l'installer a partir d'un vrai mac, ou une machine virtuel suffit ? 
Je suis sous MacOS MOJAVE et je voudrai mettre CATALINA avec CLOVER. J'ai mon image disque sur une clé USB et je voudrait installer CLOVER + CATALINA. 
Dernière petite question : m'a carte mère est-elle vraiment compatible, car j'ai visiter plusieurs site aucun ne parle de ma carte mère. Sinon j'ai le projet d'acheter celle-ci et elle est compatible c'est sur. 








						Gigabyte Z390 AORUS Elite - Carte mère Gigabyte sur LDLC | Muséericorde
					

Achat Carte mère Gigabyte Z390 AORUS Elite (Z390 AORUS ELITE) sur LDLC, n°1 du high-tech. Carte mère ATX Socket 1151 Intel Z390 Express - 4x DDR4 - SATA 6Gb/s + M.2 - USB 3.1 - 2x PCI-Express 3.0 16x.




					www.ldlc.com


----------



## edenpulse (30 Mars 2020)

Tu ne peux pas l'installer a partir d'une machine virtuelle.
C'est possible de le faire depuis Windows sans soucis.
Comme tu peux le voir : https://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh/comments/c6v2ne/asrock_b365m_pro4_i5_9600k_16_gb_ram/ ça fonctionne très bien avec ta carte mère.


----------



## toinou-42220 (30 Mars 2020)

M'a carte n'est pas une ASROCK B365M-PRO4 mais une ASROCK B365-PRO4. Donc si vous pouvez vérifier cette compatibilité. Merci par avence.


----------



## edenpulse (30 Mars 2020)

Hum. C'est la même carte mère.
La différence c'est la taille. L'une est au format ATX et l'autre en M-ATX. Ça ne change rien à la compatibilité.


----------



## toinou-42220 (30 Mars 2020)

J'essaye avec le site de Tonymacx et uniebeast.
Je vous tiendrais informer de l'avancement.

Juste petit détail faut-il vraiment télécharger Catalina sur un vrai mac ? Je n'ai qu'une machine virtuelle avec Mojave. Si je telecharge Catalina depuis l'apps store ou depuis internet est-ce qu'il apportera dans les application de ma machine virtuel ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (30 Mars 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> M'a carte n'est pas une ASROCK B365M-PRO4 mais une ASROCK B365-PRO4. Donc si vous pouvez vérifier cette compatibilité. Merci par avence.


D'accord entendue. Mais vue que c'est mon anniversaire je compte bien me la faire offrir pour avoir une carte mère plus puissante. 

Que penser vous de celle-ci ?








						Gigabyte Z390 AORUS Elite - Carte mère Gigabyte sur LDLC | Muséericorde
					

Achat Carte mère Gigabyte Z390 AORUS Elite (Z390 AORUS ELITE) sur LDLC, n°1 du high-tech. Carte mère ATX Socket 1151 Intel Z390 Express - 4x DDR4 - SATA 6Gb/s + M.2 - USB 3.1 - 2x PCI-Express 3.0 16x.




					www.ldlc.com


----------



## manu1707 (30 Mars 2020)

ntx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On en rend pas du hardware compatible pour en faire un hackintosh, on doit bidouiller le software pour que son hardware convienne à Mac OSX. Si certains éléments ne conviennent pas (notamment le son ou le port ethernet sur la carte mère) c'est foutu.
> Pour la RAM, l'alimentation ou le SSD, on ne peut pas se tromper, ces éléments sont les mêmes sur Mac et PC.
> ...



ce que tu dis est à moitié vrai
parce qu'il y a des composants qui ne sont pas compatibles tout simplement

là tout ses composants sont compatibles
tonymac n'est pas au courant de tous les composants compatibles ! ils donnent juste une indication

D'ailleurs cette carte-mère permet une chose que j'adore chez asrock, c'est de mettre une carte wifi/BT dans un slot M.2 ce qui est génial, elle ressemble presque comme 2 gouttes d'eau à ma x570m pro4

par contre toinou, je te conseille d'écouter polyzargone qui t'a mis un lien vers un vrai tuto, je ne sais pas ce que tu fabrique, mais c'est n'importe quoi, edenpulse ne t'aidera pas pour le peu que je viens de voir...
C'est compliqué du tout et tout est parfaitement expliqué !


----------



## toinou-42220 (30 Mars 2020)

je trouve que Tonymacx86.com et UniBeast c'est un genre d'installation qui me plait beaucoup, très bien expliquer et facile pour mon premier Hackintosh, je ne risque pas grand chose je l'installe sur un HDD qui ne sert a rien.


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2020)

manu1707 a dit:


> ce que tu dis est à moitié vrai
> parce qu'il y a des composants qui ne sont pas compatibles tout simplement
> 
> là tout ses composants sont compatibles
> ...


Faites ce que vous voulez, mais le tuto n'est pas adapté à Catalina ou Mojave, il manque un paquet de choses, j'ai maintenant construit 4 hackintosh, et j'en utilise un en écrivant ce message.
Y'a pas de magie pour le hackintosh, c'est rechercher et rechercher qu'il faut et comprendre ce qu'on fait et comment les choses fonctionnent. Suivre à la lettre un tuto peut aider, mais tu ne comprendras absolument rien à ce que tu ferras. Ok t'aura peut-être une machine fonctionnelle, mais que tu ne sauras absolument pas débugger au premier problème ou mise à jour.

Perso, je suis les tutos et readme des mecs qui développent les outils de base utilisés, comme Clover ou OpenCore. Je pense qu'ils en savent un peu plus que les autres. C'est ces tutos "sources"' que tout le monde utilise et traduit (avec plus ou moins d'omissions et de raccourcis)

Y'a une méthode simple de base (avec des config.plist simples de base) le reste est après très dépendant du matériel choisi.

Je ne souhaite volontairement pas guider pas à pas les gens qui font du hackintosh, c'est contre productif. J'indique des pistes et des éléments qui fonctionnent et sont éprouvés, libre à vous après de faire ce que vous voulez.

Ps : la personne qui dit qu'il faut "bidouiller le software pour que ça convienne à macOS" n'as réellement aucune idée de comment le hackintosh fonctionne.
Tu peux littéralement prendre l'install (le disque directement) d'un Macbook ou iMac et le démarrer sur un PC. Rien besoin de "bidouiller"


----------



## polyzargone (31 Mars 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Faites ce que vous voulez, mais le tuto n'est pas adapté à Catalina ou Mojave, il manque un paquet de choses



Preuve une fois de plus que tu n'as même pas daigné jeter un œil sur le guide en question.



> ◉ *Création de la clé de boot avec Clover :*
> 
> 
> > Maintenant que vous connaissez votre matériel ainsi que l'utilité des kexts, on va procéder à sa création.
> ...



Ce qui t'aurais amené ici : Tuto d'installation de macOS 10.13/10.14/10.15

Donc merci d'arrêter de dire n'importe quoi…


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2020)

Alors oui... effectivement mes excuses !
le lien que j'ai vu était celui ci : https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=407119
Donc ok, j'ai rien dit sur le tuto  toutes mes excuses


----------



## ntx (31 Mars 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ps : la personne qui dit qu'il faut "bidouiller le software pour que ça convienne à macOS" n'as réellement aucune idée de comment le hackintosh fonctionne.
> Tu peux littéralement prendre l'install (le disque directement) d'un Macbook ou iMac et le démarrer sur un PC. Rien besoin de "bidouiller"


La phrase était "on doit bidouiller le software pour que son hardware convienne à Mac OSX".
Quand on doit aller chercher des kext et drivers à droite et à gauche pour remplacer ceux d'Apple et modifier des plist à tire larigot, j'appelle ça "bidouiller le software"  J'utilise Clover (et son "configurator") et pour moi il ne sert qu'à patcher les éléments de Mac OSX pour que celui-ci puisse booter sur du matériel purement PC.


----------



## toinou-42220 (31 Mars 2020)

ça veut dire quoi : 
Installation impossible sans passer le système de fichier en lecture/écriture ?

Je fait ça avec une machine virtuel, sous MacOS Catalina.
Je vous éxplique : j'essaye de mettre MacOS Catalina sur ma clé USB, avec Unibeast, lors du chargement du fichier il me demande d'installer Clover Bootloader. Lorsque j'ai accepter et être allez sur les préférence système et avoir tout accepter : après avoir taper mon mot de passe du Mac virtuel il m'affiche (Installation impossible sans passer le système de fichier en lecture/écriture).

Est-ce que c'est parce-que je suis sur une machine virtuel faut t'il un vrai Macpour le faire ?


----------



## edenpulse (1 Avril 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> ça veut dire quoi :
> Installation impossible sans passer le système de fichier en lecture/écriture ?
> 
> Je fait ça avec une machine virtuel, sous MacOS Catalina.
> ...


Soit un vrai mac soit un pc avec windows (la méthode n'est pas la même avec un PC mais il y a des outils pour)


----------



## toinou-42220 (1 Avril 2020)

Comment installer Clover avec un pc ? Donner moi un lien s'il vous plaît. J'ai crée une clé bootable sur une clé USB de 32 Go.
Est-ce que si j'installe avec unibeast et les kexte avec multibeast :
ça fonctionnera ?   Est-ce que multibeast reconnaitra lui même les texte dont j'aurais besoin ? Est-ce que si j'installe Clover sur un pc il reconnaitra ma clé bootable Catalina ? Est-ce que ce que j'ai fait avec unbeast pour faire une clé bootable, si j'installe Clover sur PC est-ce que je pourrais installer macOS Catalina ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (1 Avril 2020)

C'est ok, finalement relue Tony Macx 86, fait une manipulation et j'ai réussi a installer clover. 
En installant avec UniBeast faut-il installer clover configurators car sur Tony MacX 86 il ne le disent pas.
Comment je doit configurer clover Bootloaders lors de l'installation sur ma clé USB ?
Si je doit installer clover configurators comment le configurer ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (1 Avril 2020)

J'aimerais savoir comment paramétrer Clover lors de l'installation et si il faut télécharger Clover Configuratore ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour maintenant j'avance petit a petit. Mais maintenant je rencontre des difficulté a installé Mac OS Catalina :
Quand j'allume mon PC et que je démarre sur la Clé bootable Catalina et que je lance Install Catalina (le logo Apple apparaît et la barre de défilement en dessous). Au bout 1 voire 1 minute 30, un sans interdit apparaît. Donc impossible d'installer Mac OS. Je précise que c'est m'a toute première installation.
En cherchant sur internet je voit qu'il faut désactiver "Secure Boot" et mettre "Other Systèms". 
Met "Other System" n'est pas dans le "BIOS" de cette carte mère : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00268783.html
Penser-vous comme moi que ma carte mère n'est pas compatible ?
Pourtant au début de la discussion sur le forum mac génération, ont ma dit que oui.


----------



## edenpulse (2 Avril 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> Bonjour maintenant j'avance petit a petit. Mais maintenant je rencontre des difficulté a installé Mac OS Catalina :
> Quand j'allume mon PC et que je démarre sur la Clé bootable Catalina et que je lance Install Catalina (le logo Apple apparaît et la barre de défilement en dessous). Au bout 1 voire 1 minute 30, un sans interdit apparaît. Donc impossible d'installer Mac OS. Je précise que c'est m'a toute première installation.
> En cherchant sur internet je voit qu'il faut désactiver "Secure Boot" et mettre "Other Systèms".
> Met "Other System" n'est pas dans le "BIOS" de cette carte mère : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00268783.html
> ...


Tu peux avoir le sens interdit sur une carte mère parfaitement supportée. Tout dépends de tes paramètres et kexts choisis. 
Ta carte mère est compatible.


----------



## toinou-42220 (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, 
J'ai pris en photo : la notice de ma carte mère, le BIOS et le menu de départ de Clover.
Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment paramétrer mon BIOS ?
Comment et quel kexte dans le menu de Clover.
Comment paramétrer Clover pour que je puisse démarer sur Mac OS. Voulez-vous que je vous envoie des photos de Clover ci-oui léquel ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (2 Avril 2020)

Autre photo


----------



## toinou-42220 (2 Avril 2020)

Encore de photos


----------



## toinou-42220 (2 Avril 2020)

la dernière.


----------



## edenpulse (2 Avril 2020)

est-ce que tu as lu les divers tutoriels fournis ici? ça réponds à toutes ces questions...


----------



## polyzargone (3 Avril 2020)

toinou-42220 a dit:


> je trouve que Tonymacx86.com et UniBeast c'est un genre d'installation qui me plait beaucoup, très bien expliquer et facile pour mon premier Hackintosh



Ben visiblement, ça n'est pas aussi bien expliqué ni aussi facile que tu le pensais au vu de l'incroyable galère dans laquelle tu t'es toi-même fourré en ignorant tous les conseils donnés ici…

S'il y a bien un point sur lequel je suis entièrement d'accord avec @edenpulse, c'est bien celui-ci :



edenpulse a dit:


> Y'a pas de magie pour le hackintosh, c'est rechercher et rechercher qu'*il faut et comprendre ce qu'on fait et comment les choses fonctionnent. Suivre à la lettre un tuto peut aider, mais tu ne comprendras absolument rien à ce que tu ferras*. Ok t'aura peut-être une machine fonctionnelle, mais que tu ne sauras absolument pas débugger au premier problème ou mise à jour.


----------



## toinou-42220 (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour ont c'est beaucoup éloigner de ma question du départ.
J'ai publier sur ce forum pour que vous méxpliqué pas à pas, de quel Kext choisir je vous ai mis des photo de la notice.
Je voudrait aussi que vous me dites quel logiciel télécharger et comment les configurer.
Je suis un jeune homme avec de grosse difficulté a lire dans les texte de 3 pages minimum. Je ne sais pas lire convenablement. Si j'ai choisit Tech 2 Tech et Tony Mac X 86 C'est parce=que ce n'est pas compliquer a lire. En plus de ça quand je lis des choses compliquer je ne comprand pas ce que je lis.


----------



## edenpulse (4 Avril 2020)

Ben en fait non on s'éloigne pas de la question du départ, et si tu en avait juste UNE de question, ça irait..
On peut t'aider si t'as une question spécifique sur un élément pas sur comment le faire intégralement pour toi, chose qui en soit est une mauvaise idée comme expliquée maintenant plusieurs fois. 
Il n'y a pas de "logiciel" à télécharger pour magiquement que ça marche. Unibeast et multibeast sont des "aides" tout au mieux. (tu peux tout à faire faire un hackintosh sans aucun logiciel autre qu'un explorateur de fichier et un éditeur de texte)

Tout se passe dans le choix des kexts (et tu as des liens qui te disent quoi prendre en fonction de ton matériel plus haut) et dans les paramètres dans le config.plist de Clover. Trouver des personnes avec du matériel similaire aide des fois aussi.

Les guides sont des pas à pas, et le hackintosh nécessite *vraiment *le fait de se renseigner un maximum et de lire énormément. 
C'est un hack, c'est pas comme installer linux ou windows.

De plus, on ne peut pas vraiment te répondre.

Mais en gros, les étapes sont :
*1 - Régler ton BIOS avec les bonnes options
2- Trouver quelles options et paramètres configurer dans Clover 
3- Tester et voir si ça marche.*

Tu va passer un max de temps en 2 et 3, a tester. A chaque "problème", chercher et essayer de trouver une solution, et lire beaucoup. 

Commences déjà par les paramètres du BIOS, la configuration de base c'est : 
(tu retrouveras ces options sur toutes les cartes mères, desfois nommées légèrement différemment, encore une fois, chercher...)

Virtualization : *Enabled*
VT-d : *Disabled*
XHCI Hand-Off : *Enabled*
Legacy USB Support: *Auto/Enabled*
IO SerialPort : *Disabled*
Network Stack : *Disabled*
XMP Profile : * Auto / Profile 1/Enabled*
*UEFI Booting* set to *Enabled* and set *Priority* over Legacy
Secure Boot : *Disabled*
Fast Boot* : Disabled*
OS Type*:* *Other OS*
Wake on LAN* : Disabled*
*Pour une carte graphique dédiée et utiliser le chipset integraté:*

Integrated Graphics : *Enabled *
Primary Display Graphics: *PEG/PCIe Slot 1*
Initial Display Output : *PCIe 1 Slot*
DVMT Pre-Allocated : *128M or higher*
*Uniquement le chipset dédidé:*

Integrated Graphics : *Disabled *
Primary Display Graphics: *PEG/PCIe Slot 1*
Initial Display Output : *PCIe 1 Slot*

Voila, en espérant que cela t'aide.


----------



## toinou-42220 (4 Avril 2020)

Merci *edenpulse, voila une réponse claire et net comme je l'attendais, pour te répondre : je suis bloqué au règlage du BIOS, il ne me propose pas "other OS", Je t'ai mis des photos de mon BIOS, ou est-ce que je peut changer ces paramètre, dite moi si vous voyer bien les photos. 
Petite précision : j'ai commander une carte mère "ASUS ROGU STRIXX Z390-H-GAMING" elle est afficher sur le site de tonymacx86.com*


----------

